# 67 GTO Positive Battery Cable Routing



## Kev0477 (May 5, 2013)

Can anyone give me any guidance on the routing of the positive battery cable on a 67 GTO as it would have been out of the factory? I know where it starts and ends, but just looking for in between. Also, is the heat shield tube you can buy also stock or an add on? And, if you could confirm the length on non HO/Ram Air GTO (no air, power brakes, power steering, power windows, etc.) is 42 inches, I'd appreciate that too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Roger that on the 42 inch length. The cable goes from the starter, up thru the metal heat shield tube that's bolted to the head between #5 and #7 cylinders, and then it attaches to the fender liner (wheel well tub) with a couple of plastic clips. Frome there, to the Battery. Super simple.


----------

